# Tribute to Kelby Gail



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

*A year has passed since we lost Kelby. There's nothing much we could say that hasn't been said here before, other than we miss her. *
*The following people are some of the folks that welcomed us, consoled us, empathized with us, and generally encouraged us. You have helped in a most appreciated way. Thank you from both of us.*
*Michael and Tammy*

*Kimm Debles Jo Ellen **Golden contriever3 Penny & Maggie’s Mom*
*Jackson’s Mom bwoz My Real McRoy jaireen*
*wishihad2goldens Abbydabbydo Arcane*
*Paula bedard jealous1 Bogey’s Mom*
*Carolina Casey fostermom Swanolck Mighty Casey’s Mom*
*Agoldenliferanch june007 Ljilly28*
*Oaklys Dad AmbikaGR Fozzybear New Golden Mom*
*Nan 3SweetGoldens Amy22 Angel Rose Celeigh Heidi36oh*
*Missmarstar gold4me Tahnee GR*
*Beaushel Pudden Thor0918 *
*Finn’s Fan Atticus Jordie*
*Tess Angel Kody MissHappy Maggie’sMom Alfie’s Dad*
*Tipppykayak riddle03 sharlin luvmydog2*
*Goldensmum My 4 Boys Karen 519 Kowey *
*Traz Younggtx daisydogmom Hudson Sasha’s mum*
*Golden Daisy LibertyME Blaireli slechner NuttinButGoldens*
*Lawbear sbechtold Mandy's Dad 3goldens Sadiesdream*


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Anniversary's like that are hard. 

In cases like that, we try to celebrate their life--and remember all of the good times we had.

May your pain ease with time.....

Peace,

SJ


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Stay strong on this tough anniversery. Pull out some photos and remember how much she added to your lives.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

oh yes, remember those good times & be so thankful you had her as your friend


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Anniversaries are so very hard....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

We're blessed to be able to share your sweet girl, even if it was after she left for the bridge. Big hugs to you on this anniversary... and remember, she is with you still... just now on silent paws.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I read a portion of Bliss To You by Trixie Koontz, who is dog, everytime I update skylersfriends.com and always seem to gravitate to Step 8: Gratitude

When every day heart swells with gratitude for all the gifts of life, you are on the brink of bliss.
To know such deep constant gratitude you had to shed so much.
To approach bliss you had to shed anxiety and desperation that prevent calm, had to find quiet heart.
Very Good. Sit. Stay. Enjoy.
To approach bliss, you had to shed blinders on your eyes that kept you from see beauty everywhere in the world.
Am so proud of you. You have become human I can take anywhere.
To approach bliss, you had to realize world is a gift, is fun, happiness is your choice. You had to shed gloom and tendency to worry about things you can't control.
Give yourself a cookie. You deserve.
To approach bliss, you had to shed doubt and see that life has meaning, you are here for a purpose. This is hard step for many - to admit you MATTER, that everything does.
I would give you tummy rub if you were here.
To approach bliss, you had to shed idea that life is about you first, you had to realize life is about others.
Therefore you have overcome tendency to think like cat.
To approach bliss, you had to shed pride, had to shed idea that fame and power are important. Had to see beauty of humility.
To approach bliss, you had to shed bitterness that loss can inspire. Loss hurts because what came before it was so sweet.
Be grateful for the sweet.
Be grateful for the lessons of loss that come to a humble heart, for others in your life who help you live with loss, for meaning those others bring to your life, for laughter you share with them, for beauty of world that allows us to laugh, and for quiet heart that makes it possible to see beauty.

*Running in meadows! Swimming in Lake! Chasing ball! Tug Toys! Squeaky toys! The loving hand! The scratch behind the ears! Cool water for thirst! Kitchens and all their smells! The human voice and the gentle word! Ears to hear with! Eyes to see! Tongue to taste! A heart big enough to hold it all - the wonder, the mystery, the beauty.
Oh, the grace.
Bliss To You. From me, Trixie Koontz, who is dog.

Bliss to you Kelbys'Dad. Bliss to you for finding Quiet Heart
*


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

sharlin said:


> I read a portion of Bliss To You by Trixie Koontz, who is dog, everytime I update skylersfriends.com and always seem to gravitate to Step 8: Gratitude
> 
> When every day heart swells with gratitude for all the gifts of life, you are on the brink of bliss.
> To know such deep constant gratitude you had to shed so much.
> ...


 
Perfect, Steve, just absolutely perfect. Trixie ( and all her golden cousins) have so much to teach us. And they make it look so easy!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is a beautiful tribute to Kelby. I hope that the happy memories will help to heal some of your pain. She is a beautiful girl. And is at the bridge playing with all of our pups and telling them about her great family.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Anniversaries are always tough days to get through, but your memories of Kelby will get you through it

They say that time heals
But that is only partly true
For if time truly healed
We would forget 
And that we will NEVER do.

Keep running freely Kelby and sleep softly


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I loved the tribute to Kelby, she was a beautiful girl!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

So sorry for your loss of Kelby.......she was a beautiful girl!!!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I remember your anguish...and I'm sure it's surged back again today. Sending you warm hugs and Golden kisses to wick away those tears.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Big hugs to you! These anniversaries are so hard, especially the first one. Let Riley and Jake help you both through this one..


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Wonderful tribute to your Golden girl, thinking of you today as you remember Kelby.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Very heart warming tribute to such a great Golden. This old guy still gets fogged up when it comes to these threads. Play hard at the Bridge much loved Kelby Girl.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

What a beautiful tribute to your beautiful Kelby...


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

A beautiful tribute to your beautiful and special girl! Anniversaries are so hard. We will keep you in our thoughts and prayers. We hope that the many wonderful memories you have bring you some comfort today.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Anniversaries are always sad. I remember Maggie's 1 week, 1 month, 5 months (since it was near Christmas) & 6 month. I'm dreading the 1 year. Forever in our hearts! {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

What a wonderful tribute to your beautiful Kelby.

Thinking of you on this tough anniversary.


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks all for the kind words and for recognizing how special Kelby was to us. The special memories of her were blurred by only a few tears, but more smiles than anything remembering what a good girl she was. We found a couple more pics of Kelby that are special to us......... thought we'd share them here.
First one is that little puppy face on the first day home. Always an eventful day, isn't it?
Second one is Kelby and Riley as a pup. We are still amazed when we think about how Riley grew to depend on Kelby for everything, and how she was lost when we lost Kelby.
Third is a pic from one of our classes we took with Kelby. She's the third from the left side. Not the best picture quality wise, but a good memory of the time we spent working with her.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

What a beautiful tribute to your beautiful Kelby


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I think the first Anniversary of their passing is the hardest. Memories flood over and leave us smiling and teary eyed.
I hope your memories bring more smiles than tears.


----------

